# plants rotting?



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

So I recently started my first tank, and I really wanted to go with the live plants option. I have a sand/gravel mix for substrate, a Marineland LED 11-inch light strip on the hood that I leave on for 10-12 hours a day, and I use Aqueon Plant Food a couple times a week. I have an Anubias that is doing okay, an Amazon Sword that's pretty new, and some unidentified bulb plant that's been growing like a weed. However, I've had a problem with Water Wisteria. I originally had it floating, but it's leaves were turning brown and dropping off, and its lower stem was slowly disintegrating into mush. I planted it; not much improvement. I also have a new Brazilian Pennywort, and it's begun showing signs of the same problem. Are they malnourished? I'm brand new to live plants and am wondering if there's some big step I'm missing...


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Okay so I'm unfamiliar with both plants, but I Googled it just now and... well, they're pretty picky aren't they? They apparently need a plant-specific substrate or a regular diet of root tabs. Their pH tolerance range is also pretty narrow: 6.5 to 7.5. As for Pennywort, they pretty much prefer the same pH range: 6.0 to 7.8. What's your tank water pH?

Source: http://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/aquarium-plants/brazilian-pennywort/

http://aquariumtidings.com/water-wisteria/


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I haven't had these plants before, but AI know all plants can 'melt' when introduced in to as tank because just like fish they need time to adapt to new water parameters. Some melting is perfectly normal in my opinion. I had one plant that died back completely only to have one tiny new shoot left, its doing perfectly fine now.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

My PH is around 7. I'll be getting root tabs, but I've been thinking of switching my substrate to something plant suited in the future (not sure what the best options are and I want to be sure it's a good choice before doing a big switch). It's still a new tank, and the plants are even newer, so hopefully it is just that they're adjusting.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

Could be a lack of Potassium.

Here is a link to help diagnose the problem you might have

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/plant_problems.html


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

That site is really helpful, thanks for sharing it. It's possible I'm having a couple problems going on in that list. I added root tabs and several of the plants have been doing better, but some still have their leaves turn brown and drop off. I'm also having a slight problem with my Nitrates being too high, even right after a water change, and I'm not sure what else to do but change more water. I've had no sign of algae, though, which is said to be a sign. My betta is also breathing at the surface more, and I have almost no aeration in my tank, which I'm not sure is a bad thing or not.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

What are your nitrates levels at???

At one time my nitrates levels were at 100, it took me one week on 30% water change and vacuum everyday to drop it to 10.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Water Wisteria. Prefer high light, I cant get it to grow in my tank.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

My nitrates were approaching 60 last time I did a water change, and I've run out of my testing strips and need to pick more up. I've been adding extra prime and have been changing out a little more water than usual. I can't figure out if it's helping until I get the testing kit replaced. Should I just keep changing water every day or so until the levels go down?


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Nov 15, 2015)

Forget about the testing strips, I don't think they are accurate at all.

Buy this kit:
http://www.petsmart.com/fish/test-k...-catid-300022?var_id=36-17465&_t=pfm=category

You will be able to test your PH High and Low, Amonia, Nitates and Nitrites.
I bought this kit over a year ago and still going, I test the water every two weeks.

How big is your tank??
Do a 30% water change every day for a week and test the water you will see a big difference.


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

My tank is a 10 gallon with some live plants and a single betta. It's been set up for a little over a month now. 
Do you think that the strips are off enough that I might not have a problem at all, or that it might be a lot worse?


----------



## nightfury3 (Nov 30, 2015)

So my plants have all adjusted and are doing great. Unfortunately, the API test kit I just bought revealed a minor ammonia problem and a huge nitrite problem. I've been doing almost daily water changes, and my tank's been running for well over a month, so I'm not sure what's causing this. Really happy I bought the kit, not happy with what it shows.


----------

